# Marvel Vs Capcom 3



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 20, 2010)

It took them a while, but due to popular demand they've given us a little preview. 

So far, this is the list of facts:

- It will be a disc-based release.
- The rumored release date is late 2010 or early 2011 on the PlayStation 3 & Xbox 360.
- Confirmed characters so far: Wolverine, Spider-Man, The Hulk, Magneto, Storm, Ryu, Morrigan, & Chris Redfield.
- The development team said they will blow fans out of the water with the number of characters in this game.
- It will be a 2D fighter in terms of gameplay, but will look like a cross between _Marvel VS Capcom 2_ and _Street Fighter 4_.
- High definition graphics up to 1080p.
- There will be unlockables.
- _MVC3_ will be playable at this year's E3 which is held on June 15 - 17th.

I'll be honest that MvC2 didn't appeal to me the way CvS2, Super Turbo or Guilty Gear/Blazblue did, but hey, this is the game that a lot of fighting game fans have been asking for. I'll probably end up getting it anyway. 


EDIT: Wow, 3500 posts...


----------



## sami (Apr 20, 2010)

/waits for Strider Hiryu


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 20, 2010)

I dont really need to be blown away by the number of characters, considering how many were shit useless in MvC2


----------



## Samer (Apr 20, 2010)

would really love for this to come out on pc; 

might have to buy a console other wise.


----------



## Samer (Apr 20, 2010)

opps double post.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh my god it's the frickin' Hulk 
And Chris Redfield ftw!


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 20, 2010)

sami said:


> /waits for Strider Hiryu



This.

I don't care about how many characters are in it I just want them to be characters I actually want to play which means getting rid of characters such as Amingo, Roll, SonSon, Shuma-Gorath etc.


----------



## Randy (Apr 20, 2010)

/waits for Captain Commando


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 21, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> I dont really need to be blown away by the number of characters, considering how many were shit useless in MvC2



THIS. +1000000 

MvC2, despite the over abundance of characters was only reduced to about say 5-10 good characters? And the odd decent assist? All the teams were variations of Cable, Storm, Sentinel, Magneto etc. 

I'm a Santhrax man myself.  I still prefer Guilty Gear XX and Blazblue if I want my fighting games all crazy and all over the place.


----------



## goth_fiend (Apr 21, 2010)

can not fucking wait! does want zero and mega man x in this, and deadpool has been confirmed


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 1, 2010)

Thread bump for a list of characters NOT appearing on this game:


*Marvel character deconfirmations*

&#8226; Blade
&#8226; Daredevil
&#8226; Dr. Strange
&#8226; Emma Frost
&#8226; Fantastic Four
&#8226; Gambit (verified through uStream)
&#8226; Ghost Rider
&#8226; Kingpin
&#8226; Mojo
&#8226; Loki
&#8226; Punisher
&#8226; Silver Surfer (verified through uStream)

*Capcom character deconfirmations*

&#8226; Amingo
&#8226; Demitri
&#8226; Gene (from God Hand)
&#8226; Gill (from Street Fighter 3)
&#8226; Megaman X
&#8226; Nemesis
&#8226; Nero
&#8226; Phoenix Wright
&#8226; Ruby Heart
&#8226; Strider Hiryu
&#8226; Tyrant
&#8226; Vergil

*Capcom franchise deconfirmations*

Characters from these franchise will not be appearing in Marvel vs. Capcom 3.

&#8226; Breath of Fire
&#8226; Darkstalkers (no additional characters beyond Felicia and Morrigan)
&#8226; Monster Hunter
&#8226; Power Stone
&#8226; Sengoku BASARA


So for OFFICIAL confirmations: 

*Capcom
*&#8226; Amaterasu
&#8226; Arthur
&#8226; Chris Redfield
&#8226; Chun-Li
&#8226; Dante
&#8226; Felicia
&#8226; Morrigan
&#8226; Ryu
&#8226; Spencer
&#8226; Trish
&#8226; Tron Bonne
&#8226; Viewtiful Joe
&#8226; Wesker

*Marvel*
&#8226; Captain America
&#8226; Deadpool
&#8226; Doctor Doom
&#8226; Dormammu
&#8226; Hulk
&#8226; Ironman
&#8226; Magneto
&#8226; MODOK
&#8226; Spider-man
&#8226; Super-Skrull
&#8226; Thor
&#8226; Wolverine
&#8226; X-23

At the moment these guys are questionable and may not make the final cut:

&#8226; Akuma
&#8226; Black Panther
&#8226; Cyclops
&#8226; Dan
&#8226; Ken
&#8226; Man Thing
&#8226; PTX-40
&#8226; SonSon
&#8226; Squirrel Girl
&#8226; Wayne (Lost Planet)

&#8226; More Devil May Cry cast members
&#8226; Rival Schools cast members
&#8226; Three Wonders cast members

Source: List of deconfirmed MvC3 characters and franchises : News : EventHubs.com


----------



## chucknorrishred (Dec 1, 2010)

madness


----------



## adaman (Dec 7, 2010)

They better add Cammy or I will freak out!


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 7, 2010)

well they effin have Modok...wow.


----------



## aslsmm (Dec 7, 2010)

man how come gambit gets the shaft all the time. even in the wolverine movie they gave him a shit roll. gambit is the shit.


----------



## MFB (Dec 7, 2010)

aslsmm said:


> man how come gambit gets the shaft all the time. even in the wolverine movie they gave him a shit roll. gambit is the shit.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 7, 2010)

> *Capcom character deconfirmations*
> 
> &#8226; Strider Hiryu


 
Well there goes the popular choice getting the shaft.


----------



## renzoip (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 9, 2010)

New confirmations: C-Viper and Storm.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 14, 2011)

Bumping this up as it's being released TOMORROW!!!  Anyone have this coming for 360 that wants to play on Thursday? I have mine shipping via 2-day so it probably won't be here until Wednesday or Thursday, but I'm game for a few hours Thursday evening!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 14, 2011)

I think Australia is behind as per usual so it'll be a short while before I start playing this. But Walmart are holding a midnight launch for the keen...

Also Capcom Unity are hosting 2 threads where players can vote their future DLC characters. You have to be a community member and have at least 30 posts though. 

Capcom Thread

Marvel Thread


----------



## adaman (Feb 14, 2011)

I can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm really excited for the game...but why did they take out Gambit? This sucks...


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think it looks fun as hell, but those bright-ass flashing lights that japs like putting in all their games and cartoons is a bit much almost


----------



## aslsmm (Feb 15, 2011)

im getting this next week.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 17, 2011)

So it turns out AU gets it sooner than I expected. Got myself a copy and already unlocked the 4 hidden characters. Only 36 (non DLC) characters, but I'm fine with that. Let's hope that the 10 characters only usage like MVC2 doesn't happen here. 

...actually, Sentinel is already damn good....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 17, 2011)

Also...



What a weird ad for the game (but that should have been expected...  )


----------



## Shinto (Feb 17, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I think it looks fun as hell, but those bright-ass flashing lights that japs like putting in all their games and cartoons is a bit much almost



Actually Marvel should be partly to blame for that, since they wanted to have a comic-book feel to the game.

I haven't played my copy yet...


----------



## aslsmm (Feb 17, 2011)

Mines in the mail


----------



## renzoip (Feb 17, 2011)

I played the hell out of my copy last night. It's awesome!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 17, 2011)

I also just realised that the button layout is very similar to Blazblue, which is awesome. 

Also the first wave of DLC characters: Shuma Gorath and Jill Valentine will be available in March 15.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks awesome but the soundtrack is killing it for me


----------



## st2012 (Feb 18, 2011)

This game is great even though I'm complete shit at it. My favorite Capcom character (Jill) is supposed to be released in 2 weeks so now they just need to work on adding Gambit and I'll be happy.


----------



## Kavnar (Feb 20, 2011)

Bought it yesterday. Still getting to grips with it but it really does feel nice. All the gameplay is really well thought through. To look at it's cinematically astounding and I love some of the new characters.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't get out of my MvC2 habbits... my main team: Storm/Sentinel/Dante.

Dante being Captain Commando's replacement purely because of his assist. 

Magneto and Storm alternate... old habbits are hard to kill. 

Capcom Unity polls show the votes for next Marvel DLC Characters:

1.Venom - 2034
2.Gambit- 1704
3.Cyclops- 1110
4.Ghost Rider - 1095
5.Carnage -992
6.Psylocke - 967
7.Ms Marvel 792
8.Dr Strange 758
9.Night Crawler - 757
10.Green Goblin - 748
11.Iron Fist - 553
12.Juggernaut - 538
13. Daredevil - 500
14.Cable - 497 
15.Rogue - 496
16. Silver Surfer - 459
17.Blade - 399
18.Black Panther(T'challa)-366
19.Emma Frost - 356
20.Thanos - 320



The rest


21.Dr Octopus -307
22.Squirrel Girl - 254
23.Moon Knight - 241
24.Electra - 223
25.Black Cat -217
26.Howard the Duck - 215
27.Black Heart - 181
28.Ice-Man - 179
29.Hawkeye- 166
30.Apocalypse - 159
31.Songbird - 140
32.Omega Red - 129
33.Sentry - 128
34.Bishop - 126
35.Spider Woman - 125
36.Jubilee - 125
37.Nico Minoru - 124
38.War Machine - 120
39.Luke Cage - 118
40.Beast - 112
41.Scarlet Witch -108
42.Mr Sinister - 108
43.Namor - 103
44.Nick Fury -101
45.Collosus - 93
46.Archangel - 90
47.Professor X - 79
48.Galacta - 76
49.Black Widow - 75
50.Ultron - 74
51.Mysterio - 74
52.Sandman - 71
53.Havok - 68
54.Spiral - 65
55.Mystique - 59
56.Silver Samurai -43
57.Bullseye - 42
58.Hercules - 33

Looks like Gambit just falls under Venom, but still that's high hopes for Gambit fans.


----------



## areyna21 (Feb 21, 2011)

I love this game and yes i miss gambit but i would like to see cyclops as well. I've already unlocked the characters i can so i guess i just have to wait for more. Dante and Wesker were probably my favorite additions on capcoms end.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 21, 2011)

Some nasty Akuma infinite setups:



And some more combos galore here:

YouTube - trag13's Channel

Really impressed with Amaterasu's combos. Gotta try using her more.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 17, 2011)

But some valuable info too. 

And Shuma Gorath and Jill Vallentine DLC are available now.  Anyone got them yet?


----------



## aslsmm (Mar 18, 2011)

haha that was a funny video. pretty creative two. i always keep sentinal in my back pocket just in i need him. i mainly use wolverine, hulk and sentinal or akuma spencer and sentinal. i hate task master but my friend whoops ass with him. i think hes such a douche. 

one thing i cant stand about this game is all the characters that blow. like pheonix, viewtiful joe, that dog, haggar, that stupid chick with the huge metal hands, morgan, x-23 ect.... why dont they replace them with venom, gambit, blade, m bison, juggerknot, bishop, guile nemesis and joey jordison.


----------



## Shinto (Mar 18, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> haha that was a funny video. pretty creative two. i always keep sentinal in my back pocket just in i need him. i mainly use wolverine, hulk and sentinal or akuma spencer and sentinal. i hate task master but my friend whoops ass with him. i think hes such a douche.
> 
> one thing i cant stand about this game is all the characters that blow. like pheonix, viewtiful joe, that dog, haggar, that stupid chick with the huge metal hands, morgan, x-23 ect.... why dont they replace them with venom, gambit, blade, m bison, juggerknot, bishop, guile nemesis and joey jordison.



How can you say this blows?!





Also I liked Joe from the GC games and Haggar is OG.

I don't hate the majority of Capcom chars (except for Strider not being there ), but She-Hulk and MODOK??


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 18, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> that dog


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 18, 2011)

And then some:


----------



## Shinto (Mar 18, 2011)

Bloody, I'm not sure this guy is down with the FG scene.
No offense dude.


----------



## aslsmm (Mar 18, 2011)

none taken. i still would rather have blade or bison instead of joe and that dog. 

also modok and she hulk are terrible aswell. good eye.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 18, 2011)

"That dog" kicks all sorts of ass!  I've used that character with great success.  I've never really played as Viewtiful Joe and thought he was a waste of a character... boy was I wrong when I got my ass handed to me! That guy can set up combos like no one's business if you know what you're doing!  Some dude had a wicked team (can't remember who else now since that was like a month ago at this point) and I literally hit him maybe 5 times the entire match. I don't doubt characters anymore just because I don't know how to use them.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 22, 2011)

New patch now avaliable for download. Fixes a few bugs like Sentinel's health being toned down, Akuma's hurricane kick infinite removed, and Spencer & Haggar's ground trap removed. 

Here's the visual explaination:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 3, 2011)

Even with the recent patch update, the Spencer Glitch can still be performed... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYuGuXTL0Tc


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Infinites?


----------



## teqnick (Apr 4, 2011)

For those of you that play this on ps3, i'm willing to exchange psn names.

based_teqnick is mine. Add me with a little message saying who you are from ss.org so we can get down on some MvC3!


----------



## Shinto (Apr 4, 2011)

SS.org's own sakeido with some nice Marvel combos!
YouTube - X-23 Combo Tutorial

At first I wasn't sure it was him but the music and Canada being one of the tags sealed the deal.

EDIT: are you friends with Jozhear?


----------



## teqnick (Apr 4, 2011)

Also ..

Felicia, Amaterasu, (Switchable 3rd here). I usually use dante or shuma gorath in that spot, but C Viper and Viewtiful Joe have been owning it lately.

I've won countless matches tanking 3v1 with felicia.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 17, 2011)

Patch 1.03



More infinites and weird glitches removed and some new stuff added.


----------



## Severance (May 7, 2011)

Bamp.

According to sony psn will be up soon. So whos on psn and wants to fight. I'm at 6th lord right now. hulk wolverine dante rep.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 8, 2011)

Zero combo action.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 8, 2011)

Also for those who don't know. A tutorial of Tag Hit action.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 24, 2011)

Loving these match vids...















...seriously, Dante and Amaterasu are so sick.


----------



## Severance (Jun 24, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Loving these match vids...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN. Daigo is my new hero after the shit I just saw him do with dante.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad I beat Bloody Inferno to something. XD

I may actually start paying attention to this game...

UMvC3 &#8211; All Twelve New Characters Leaked « Shoryuken

Virgil, Strider, Nemesis and Frank haha. The Marvel additions seem very strange though other than Ghost Rider. Also, is there some significance to adding a ghosts and goblins enemy that I'm missing? lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 21, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> Glad I beat Bloody Inferno to something. XD


 
I kinda knew that for a while, but didn't bother to remember posting it... got too busy with SSF4 (soon AE) and BB (and soon Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3)... either way, glad you posted it though  , because it's great news. 

As for Ghosts and Goblins, Arthur is in this game, so he needed some company I guess.  Shame he sucks. I'm hoping Firebrand would be sick. Loved his SNES spinoff game Demon Crest. 

I'm imagining Hawkeye very similar to Mina from Samurai Showdown V/Tenka (arrow spam).


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm imagining Hawkeye very similar to Mina from Samurai Showdown V/Tenka (arrow spam).



Yep!  Some good ones, some meh ones. We'll see!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 21, 2011)

Let's see the newcomers in action shall we? 









Alternate costumes:

















The Strider and Sentinel alternates made me warm inside...


----------



## Tomo009 (Jul 21, 2011)

Did look like a couple of them were good zoners, I don't really like the feel of most the zoners in the game at the moment so maybe Ultimate will make me pick it up again. Not really a fan of the strategy, making a whole new game though.

I really hope they tune X factor so it stops breaking the game.


----------



## Severance (Nov 4, 2011)

You guys should head to youtube alot of new character vids for Virgil, nemesis, rocket racooon, nova, iron fist, dr strange, and even frank west.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 6, 2011)

Not only does this guy have a cool gamertag, he's also hilarious to boot.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok, so I got my copy of Ultimte MvC3. Bought Skyward Sword as well, but didn't bother to play either and watched The Crow on TV instead... 

It turns out Galactus is playable if you have the MvC3 save file. Odd. 

Anyone else pick this up?


----------



## Severance (Nov 26, 2011)

Been raping with firebrand and pheonix wright lately. Pheonix wright's level 3 will one shot someone with a level one x factor not to mention his heavy attacks in trial mode. I'm personally loving umvc.


----------



## MFB (Feb 26, 2012)

Just picked this up a few days ago and Ive got to say, I vastly prefer the way MK does its control layout. I get theres L/M/H attacks, but I wish there where actual combos to do instead of me hitting a dude with a heavy attack and then have to race across the screen to hit em again. And that also means most of the match is done with special moves, some of which are impossible to do quickly on the 360s d-pad; this only applies to ones with forward, down, down-diagonal which only a few have. 

Also, is it just me or do the missions get stupidly harder really quick? Some of the stuff you have to string together is insane.


----------



## Severance (Feb 27, 2012)

MFB said:


> Just picked this up a few days ago and Ive got to say, I vastly prefer the way MK does its control layout. I get theres L/M/H attacks, but I wish there where actual combos to do instead of me hitting a dude with a heavy attack and then have to race across the screen to hit em again. And that also means most of the match is done with special moves, some of which are impossible to do quickly on the 360s d-pad; this only applies to ones with forward, down, down-diagonal which only a few have.
> 
> Also, is it just me or do the missions get stupidly harder really quick? Some of the stuff you have to string together is insane.



Actual combos? Are you daft man that's all mvc is. Go look on youtube type in like "umvc3 [character] combos". There are infinite resources on the interbutz just got to look for em.


----------



## MFB (Feb 27, 2012)

You can string together L/M/H attacks but its so ridiculously hard for some people/evrn some attacks, that it might as well not be possible. Like with Hulk, trying to chain his stuff together is near impossible if memory serves correctly, but with Dante or someone else its not as bad. Meanwhile, with MK, I'd break out Smoke and chain together simple attacks for most of the match and my special moves are actually, ya know - special


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 27, 2012)

MFB said:


> Just picked this up a few days ago and Ive got to say, I vastly prefer the way MK does its control layout. I get theres L/M/H attacks, but I wish there where actual combos to do instead of me hitting a dude with a heavy attack and then have to race across the screen to hit em again. And that also means most of the match is done with special moves, some of which are impossible to do quickly on the 360s d-pad; this only applies to ones with forward, down, down-diagonal which only a few have.
> 
> Also, is it just me or do the missions get stupidly harder really quick? Some of the stuff you have to string together is insane.


 


MFB said:


> You can string together L/M/H attacks but its so ridiculously hard for some people/evrn some attacks, that it might as well not be possible. Like with Hulk, trying to chain his stuff together is near impossible if memory serves correctly, but with Dante or someone else its not as bad. Meanwhile, with MK, I'd break out Smoke and chain together simple attacks for most of the match and my special moves are actually, ya know - special


 
Capcom's had a winning formula with all their games, in this case: since XMen Children of the Atom. And over the years the game's mechanics have been refined as well as had gained many devoted fans. Naturally the experienced players get an edge where newcombers have a rather difficult learning curve. You could say Capcom are targeting a niche market, but that niche market is a very strong one. 

I guess all fighting games are meant to be different to each other, some admittedly less forgiving than others. But that's probably why I love fighting games a lot. Just different kinds of flavours. Hell even between UMVC3 compared to Capcom's own Street Fighter 4 is like apples and oranges. Then add Mortal Kombat and Guilty Gear is like bananas and grapes. That's just the 2D games....

For Hulk, naturally a big bulky character wouldn't be as combo friendly to the more agile Dante. Having said that...




Regarding the whole normal attacks simple/special attacks are special etc: their definitions have become less fixed. Official definition still stands in all games, but closer analysis shows that their usage allows such definitions to get all blurry....

Vega, particularly the latter games (eg: CvS2) seems to show more emphasis on his long range high priority normal moves. Actually, that game was a massive normal move poke abuse.  And of course let's not forget David "Low Strong" Sirlin's story on how he won a tournament with just a measly little Crouching Medium Punch...


----------

